# Tru Fire mechanical release sticking



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

I have a tru fire edge buckle foldback mechanical release that is approx. 1 year old that recently started 'sticking' after short periods of rest - typically if it sits for more than a few days. 

For example, if the release does not get any use for a few days, and I pick it up to and trigger it, it will take somewhere in the neighborhood of a dozen trigger depresses to get the jaws 'unstuck' and working properly again. After the jaws become unstuck the release works without issue.

Visual inspection does not readily show any obstructions/debris stuck in or around the areas of the jaws that would cause it to stick, unless there is debris compacted inside of the jaw/trigger housing that I cannot see. I have probably taken the release afield more than 2 dozen times, along with regular target shooting throughout the year (probably averaging twice weekly shooting). 

I would like to troubleshoot this problem and would love to know if there are any tuning/adjustments that I could make to remedy the problem. I have read that some people will apply small amounts of lubricant to the areas around the jaws, or use compressed air to blow out the internal areas of the release. 

Any help?

Thanks,
d_rek


----------



## Mapes (Apr 25, 2006)

mine does it too, just a drop of oil in there and it works fine for the entire season


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Mapes said:


> mine does it too, just a drop of oil in there and it works fine for the entire season


Thanks. I emailed Tru Fire and the owner replied and suggested I try some gun lubricant, and if that didn't work to send it to them and they would take care of it. 

I'll give it a shot tomorrow or the next - i plan on hunting again Friday morning.


----------



## shanny161984 (Jul 29, 2014)

Mine doesn't ever open unless I push on the bottom of the jaws, did it since day 1, doesn't effect shooting, and I'm not a fan of it, but its only.an annoyance, don't really think about it anymore.


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

A little lube goes a long way. A couple drops are all you should need unless there is some type of interfearance internally. I've shot mine for several years and haven't had any issues with it sticking.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

So I made a bad hit on a deer the other day, which is chronicled in this thread: http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=521416

Well, I decided to do a thorough check of my archery equipment today to see if something was out of whack. 

Looks like I might have been a victim of the 'sticky' tru-fire release I was having problems with earlier in the season. 

I took this short video to show the delay in the jaws opening today. This was after playing with the release for a while, after the jaws weren't opening at all after depressing the trigger.

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/14619721/deer/sticky_release.mov


Now I know the tension in the string will 'force' the jaws open, but they should open immediately. I did not shoot my bow the day that I shot that deer, or think to check my release for sticking. I did some shooting this afternoon and it seemed that my groups with field tips were very poor at 20yards, when normally I can stack them at distances upto 40yrds. 

Now I don't want to make excuses, and I should have taken care to test the release and my equipment before I went afield. But damn does that piss me off. I'd rather think I made a poor shot because of nerves than because of equipment failure, because equipment failure is mostly preventable. 

I'm going to send this release back to tru-fire, which they said they would fix for me. In the mean time i'm going to pickup a new release. I'm pretty sure i'm going to go with a thumb release because i'm really not a fan of a wrist-strap style release.


----------

